# Merrel Moab Hiking boot



## 660griz (Jan 2, 2014)

Pros- 

No break in required. Bought em, put em on, went for 8 mile hike in Colorado. No blisters.
Excellent moisture wicking.

Cons- Waterproofing doesn't last that long. Wore same boot 1 year later, feet got wet from dew. 

Would recommend for casual day hikes on maintained trails. Not real good for hunting the backwoods.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't like mine. They replaced a pair of Merrill Core Refuge that were, in no way, waterproof as advertised. Extremely uncomfortable compared to the Refuge and not as rugged. Every waterproof Merrill I have owned will soak my feet in the dew. I went back to my Refuges and use them for evening hunts on dry days.

Pretty much disappointed in Merrill's stuff to be honest.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 2, 2014)

godogs57 said:


> Pretty much disappointed in Merrill's stuff to be honest.



I won't be buying them again. That's for sure.


----------



## Wheelep (Oct 21, 2015)

I've been wearing the ventilators for years. Mostly for hiking on the AT. Love them haven't even thought of changing.


----------



## dirtfilth (Dec 2, 2015)

I had a pair of these that I hunted in for a year: very comfortable and great for hikes that have no water or rough terrain. 

But, after a few wears I got courageous on a hunt and decided to try and walk through a small stream based on the "waterproofing." I ended up with wet socks and a stink like no other from these boots.


----------



## mguthrie (May 1, 2016)

I almost bought these boots today but they didn't have my size. Settled for a $60 pair of hi-techs. I bought a pair of rocky hiking boots last year. They lasted 9 months. Not long enough for me at $150. I buy one pair of boots and wear em until they wear out. I do have a couple different pair for hunting but I wear hiking boots for work and what ever else. I'll be going back to red wings when these wear out


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 2, 2016)

That's a popular boot on the AT but they don't buy the waterproof model.


----------



## 660griz (May 2, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> That's a popular boot on the AT but they don't buy the waterproof model.



I would consider them for the AT as well. For off trail work, and a heavy backpack, I switched to Salomon Quest 4D 2 GTX.


----------

